# coyote hunting with bows



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

do any other teens hunt coyotes with bows? just curious


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i do! its a blast!!!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

it wicked fun. i personally like to buy a bunch of the cheapest arrows i can find and just sling 80 yard shots. lol


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I do alot with rifles but have yet tried to get one with a bow. I will try it sometime though.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I do it. But I don't go out and just do that!! I'm usually hunting deer and one comes up.

Jake


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Thought bout it but can't get my dad out of the house


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I kill them with a rifle when I see them near my sheep. Havent had one in bow range yet though


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> it wicked fun. i personally like to buy a bunch of the cheapest arrows i can find and just sling 80 yard shots. lol


ya we do the same thing! but we FLING the arrows out there! the farthest shot we have taken was a 125 yards! it was a coyote hung up so my buddy said screw it and he shot an inch below his belly! it was sooo close but its definetly alot of fun!


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

i havent with a bow yet but yesterday i took the ol 30-06, foxpro and the nikon rangefinder and dropped one at 316 yards!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mathewsguy2013 said:


> i havent with a bow yet but yesterday i took the ol 30-06, foxpro and the nikon rangefinder and dropped one at 316 yards!


dang


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i tried calling one in inside city limits but didnt see the mouth caller in my truck. no i didnt have a bow but did have a skinning knife


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I've never seen any 'yotes around here, but I know they're around.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i want to it looks like fun


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I have!!!! I was sittin in my blind a a big yote cam eup so i let the Rage loose!! He went 25 yards and fell over dead!


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

i got another coyote today! but this time got him with my bow at 42.5 yards, the ramcat did its job went 10 yards and fell over! check these ramcats out im tellin you they are awesome!
http://www.smokebroadheads.com/index.html


----------

